# Injection Question



## missyah20 (Apr 22, 2009)

Our provider did an Intrathecal morphine sulfate trial injection. The injection was in the lumbar area.  Would you use code 62311 for this?


----------



## marcialsj (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, we have questioned CPT and a well-known consultant regarding this and they both recommend 62311.


----------



## missyah20 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

